# 55 gallon



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

im soon getting a 55 gallon and i was wondering if i could have a tiger shovelnose and a red tailed in it...would it be big enough???...and if not, what should i get the shovelnose or the red tailed???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bigwil76543210 said:


> im soon getting a 55 gallon and i was wondering if i could have a tiger shovelnose and a red tailed in it...would it be big enough???...and if not, what should i get the shovelnose or the red tailed???


both a shovelnose and redtail reach 3-4 feet in length. Your 55g could house one 1" baby for about 4 months before they outgrew it.

So dont even *think* about getting one of those catfish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Bigwil76543210 said:
> 
> 
> > im soon getting a 55 gallon and i was wondering if i could have a tiger shovelnose and a red tailed in it...would it be big enough???...and if not, what should i get the shovelnose or the red tailed???
> ...










PLEASE DONT THAT DO THOSE FISH WAYYYYyyyyy to small of a tank go with i would say at least a 180-240 for 1 of them and that may be to small for life


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

get a 400 gallon tank and you might be OK









I suggest you look into other catfish


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

:nod: do some homework.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Ah come on guys, dont pick on Bigwill!!
We all had to start somewhere....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well we're just makin sure the message gets across...


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah i know.
But dont scare them off..


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

get yourself a type of pike, there are tons of different ones and different sizes, colours, paterns... 
I have a belly crawler pike she is a good bottom dwelling cichlid and is 5.5 inches


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

snow means a type of pike cichlid - not a pike


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> snow means a type of pike cichlid - not a pike


 here is a pic in case of confusion


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you better get your self a 500 gallon if you plan on keeping those fish.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

nice pike!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> nice pike!!


 pike cichlid - not pike!!!









thats a pike


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

get an electric catfish


----------

